# race bike to commute



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

Any insights here. Although I do commute on my butter smooth steel frame now, I am looking to upgrade; And really only want to do it once. It has cost me a ton over the years upgrading twice finally getting what I want. I would have been bucks way ahead had I stepped up earleir. Anyway...

I am an avid mountain guy but relatively nieve on the road front although I commute 100 -150 miles a week with lots of ups and downs. For mtn, if one stays in the same genre, ie XC, trail, Downhill etc, you get what you pay for. Now race road bikes I am not sure of. What would be the downside to commuting on a Carbon Soloist (with the exception of folks wondering what kind of fool would cough for that much $$$ to commute  ). I don't use a rack, fenders or bags. Typ run 25mm tires now and would continue to do so. Any reliability issues? How about using the new R-Sys Mavics?

Thanks for your thoughts. (pls be kind I am a newby here)


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

If you're looking strictly at commuting to and from work and have a place to store said bicycle, I really don't see the reason for not using it. It may be a bit overkill. Kind of like driving a Formula 1 car to commute to work.
If you're leaving the thing outside, plan on doing store errands and such, then it begs to be asked, if this is really how you want to treat this bike?


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

Funny you should use that analogy. I use to drive my track/race car to work once in a while. Yea it was overkill but man was it FUN!! Yea I will keep the trusy steed for the local stuff. Thanks for the commments.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

leaving a carbon soloist outside a convienence store is asking for it to be jacked. if you can keep it inside at your work place than that's dandy but like he said, it's overkill. thats just not how you treat a Soloist


----------



## Zwane (Jun 30, 2006)

I used to commute to work on a soloist, of course i could bring it into my office so there was no risk of it being stolen. The total commute distance was 50km so it was a great workout. Why deprive yourself of an enjoyable ride you paid for? Bicycles are meant to be ridden anyway...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Zwane said:


> I used to commute to work on a soloist, of course i could bring it into my office so there was no risk of it being stolen. The total commute distance was 50km so it was a great workout. Why deprive yourself of an enjoyable ride you paid for? Bicycles are meant to be ridden anyway...


Exactly. If you've got a safe place to keep it while at work, why not enjoy it. I enjoy commuting on my Moots Vamoots a couple times a week. Have at it.

singlecross


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*nobody's watching*



dahowe said:


> What would be the downside to commuting on a Carbon Soloist (with the exception of folks wondering what kind of fool would cough for that much $$$ to commute  ).


1. Most people will have no idea what your bike cost.

2. Most people who realize you're commuting to work on a bike will think you're a pretty big kind of fool, regardless of what kind of bike.

3. Most people who do recognize the value of the bike will think it's a cool bike, and will recognize that you bought it and you ride it a lot, not just for commuting.

4. People pay 50,000 bucks for a frickin' BMW, and spend 90% of their time in it crawling to work in rush-hour traffic. Your bike will cost way less, and you'll have FUN every time you ride it, even when you're commuting. So who cares what they think?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

One big factor to consider- expensive, lightweight parts tend to not stand up to daily abuse as well as some of the down-market parts. lightweight parts don't appreciate getting snagged when you (or the F#$K-wit on the junker next to you) put your bike in a rack to run into the store.


----------



## comuter (Apr 6, 2007)

*if I have infinite money*

I commute 12.5 city miles each way and I park my bike on a rack outside... This being said, I have a steel frame painted silver with some high end components on it (i.e. dura ace, ultegra bits). I use this bike for a number of reasons: but for the most part I ride it, because it can take a beating and I don't fret when I scratch it or ding it or drop it... 

Sooo along the same line, if I were to ride a say $5000.00 carbon fiber bike into work each day with $800-$1000.00 wheels I would ride alot differently. Mind you it would be faster and more comfy but I would have to be alot more wary of pot holes and the first time a rock got kicked up and chipped the frame I would be heart broken. Also, alot of really high end (i.e. light) parts are quite as durrable as some heavier / less bling parts. 

For the most part, I wouldn't ride super expensive wheels. I would ride something more dependable that could easily be rebuilt (mine are dura ace laced 32 spoke to open pros). Also, I wouldn't ride anyting I didn't want to get chipped or scratched. 

But thats just me. I ride my high end bike (litespeed) on my weekend rides where I can be more careful and I'm riding on nicer roads. 

(disclaimer: I don't claim to know anything about anything.. this is just my opinion)


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

dahowe said:


> I don't use a rack, fenders or bags. Typ run 25mm tires now and would continue to do so.


I'm guessing you dont get much in the way of rain or snow?  
IMHO it's the rain and snow (aside from the banging, dinging etc... of the frame and wheels) that will nail your drive train and rims/pads, from the salt and grit. 
Although you can always replace the bits with cheaper stuff (chains, cassettes etc.) that shouldn't have too much of a ride quality penalty (except rims maybe) it might be annoying if you're riding the bike alot aside from your commute. i.e. for longer rides or group rides/racing


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

Great stuff folks, thanks. BTW I am in Seatttle, so, let me think, yes I think it rained here once last year. In the winter we get sand, but no salt. When the weather gets real bad and when the light goes away here in a couple of months I just opt for the motorcycle...

Thanks again, it is great to have such a knowledge base at my finger tips.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*race bike is fine to commute*



dahowe said:


> Great stuff folks, thanks. BTW I am in Seatttle, so, let me think, yes I think it rained here once last year. In the winter we get sand, but no salt. When the weather gets real bad and when the light goes away here in a couple of months I just opt for the motorcycle...
> 
> Thanks again, it is great to have such a knowledge base at my finger tips.


I live in Vancouver, so our weather is pretty similar. I don't think there is any reason not to commute on a carbon race bike, but I really would not want to commute every day without fenders, given how much rain we get. You probably can wrestle some sort of fender like contraption on a soloist, but it will never work all that well. 

If you only have one bike, and can carry all you need in a backpack (or better, a messenger bag - way more comfy to my mind) then sure, why not? FWIW, if the weather is OK and I don't need to carry all that much into the office, then I regularly take the racing bike, just because it is so much fun to ride. Most often I take my touring bike because it does have fenders, lights, racks etc., all of which are useful.


----------



## kweichsel (Nov 14, 2002)

comuter said:


> the first time a rock got kicked up and chipped the frame I would be heart broken.


I ride my "A" bike on my 13 mile/day commute in the summer, it's a lot faster and a ton more fun. We have an outdoor covered bike cage at work, which is secure enough for me. However, last week some jerk decided their Indy Fab could muscle my bike off the rack, resulting in a scratch in my carbon fork. After frantically reading about carbon damage on the internet, I consoled myself that it was only a surface wound and painted over it. I can't imagine having to worry about my whole frame like that!

If you want carbon, go for it and enjoy your sweet ride. But be ready for the heartbreak!
And I second the utility of fenders in rain, something to consider.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I commute 150 miles a week (not counting extra for intervals or weekend rides) on either my race bike or a pretty nice track bike, which I leave indoors at work. It's sort of silly to have a nice bike to only ride on special occasions or for training/racing, espcecially if you can't or don't want to have 13 bikes. There's also something wrong if your race bike is not comfortable for this amount of miles.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

*I want my Cake (and I should be able to eat it,too, right?)*

OK, bear with me. My wife says that indecision is the key to flexibility, but this is driving me to distraction, and I'm spending way too much time thinking about this, and I'm not sure whether or not I should post this in the Backpack or Panniers thread, but here we go:

On the subject of a race bike for commuting, I have a Litespeed Classic that I absolutely love. It has no rack mounts, as it is a race/sport bike. I love the simplicity, stark style and handling of this bike. I have been using it for commuting (weather permitting) 2-3 times a week, 13 miles each way.

Backpack or Panniers? I would definitely say I prefer panniers. I've been backpacking, but I don't like the backpack option, and am not wild about a messenger style bag, as I have used a Gap sling once and it was terrible. It kept slipping around and trying to ride up front. I really want to go with panniers, but do not like the idea of hack-strapping a rack with P clamps onto the back of my race/sport bike for panniers. That's like putting a burlap bag on a supermodel. I have experimented with a seatpost QR rack and it works *just* OK, but it looks horrible as it rides too high off the back wheel, and is not as stable as I would like. If I could mount is lower and further back, that would be the answer.
OK. I'm done whining. Now the questions: Since I'd like to run panniers, is there a *QR rack that will attach to the seat stays* or the brake bridge and the rear axle QR that will allow me to run Panniers and accommodate my anal retentive aesthetic requirements? 
Since (and if) I can't find one of those, Is a true messenger bag as stable as a backpack? 
Or should I shelve the want for panniers for the commute and just back pack it?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Another option?*



HOOKEM said:


> Backpack or Panniers?


Depends on how much you have to carry, but you might consider a large fanny pack. Much more stable and comfortable than a backpack (personally, I can't stand having significant weight on my shoulders when riding). In bad weather and when I have a lot to carry, I ride a touring frame with fenders, rack, panniers. But when I can "go light" I ride my stripped down fixie, with a good-sized "lumbar pack" I got cheap from Sierra Trading Post. Something like this:








http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/313,82980_Black-Diamond-Equipment-Lumbar-Pack-7L-Prowler-.html

I find it's a good compromise when I want to ride a clean, light bike. Having the weight low on the hips makes it almost unnoticeable. I can maneuver well, jump and and sprint for lights, etc. 

But, as I said, it depends on how much you're carrying.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

Yep, and I should have mentioned that I have to do the whole shoes/shirt/ pants/ laptop thing. Thanks.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*proper messenger bags*



HOOKEM said:


> as I have used a Gap sling once and it was terrible. It kept slipping around and trying to ride up front.
> ... Is a true messenger bag as stable as a backpack?
> Or should I shelve the want for panniers for the commute and just back pack it?


I use a "chrome" messenger bag when I take the race bike to work. It has a stabilizing strap that goes under my arm. I find it very stable and more comfortable than a back pack. I have used other types of bags and also found that they moved around too much which drove me up the wall. A big fanny pack is an option, if you aren't carrying much. There are also things like Carradice saddle bags. I am going to guess your saddle does not have loops on it, but you can get adapters and other bag carriers.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Race Bike and a Back Pack*

I ride my EM carbon to work almost daily. 15 miles each way.
I keep it in my office.
And, I have a backpack that carries, cloths, misc stuff, laptop, etc..

The pack is not great but I have found that it helps me really work on my posture and position. It has a alu stiffener in the back, and it forces me to have a full flat back posture all the way.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

HOOKEM said:


> Since I'd like to run panniers, is there a *QR rack that will attach to the seat stays* or the brake bridge and the rear axle QR that will allow me to run Panniers and accommodate my anal retentive aesthetic requirements?
> Since (and if) I can't find one of those, Is a true messenger bag as stable as a backpack?
> Or should I shelve the want for panniers for the commute and just back pack it?


Carradice Limpet Panniers mount on the front quick release lever, strap to the forks and have a brace that goes over the tire. Both my wife and I have used them on racing bikes for overnight trips and found them very satisfactory. 

http://www.wallbike.com/carradice/limpet.html


Messenger bags are more stable than most back packs but mine covers much of my back and feels really hot in the summer time.


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

HOOKEM said:


> OK, bear with me. My wife says that indecision is the key to flexibility
> 
> Backpack or Panniers? I would definitely say I prefer panniers. I've been backpacking, but I don't like the backpack option, and am not wild about a messenger style bag...confused:



The indecision quote is one of my favs, and I am suprised how much truth it has. 

FWIW I ride with a Camelback Hawg. Can carry clothes and shoes if I need to, but I usually stock a week supply at work. No problem fitting laptop and general tools, tubes pumps etc along with other misc work stuff. I also like how it has straps to snug it down when not full. Aero sucks, so I put it under my shell. Also it keeps me too warm directly under on the back; but there are always tradeoffs with everything I guess.

By the way I am always amazed by those that don't carry a bisic tool, a tube and a pump on every ride. Came across another guy the other day with a flat and no way to do anything but stand there and look stupid! In the spirit of pay it fwd I gave him my tube, oh yea and some air.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

One thing to consider. Tires/tubes. For commuting, especially in the wet PNW, you probably want more durable tires and tubes, like Gatorskins, etc., so that you're not flatting. Flatting in the rian during a commute sucks! If you're going to dump that much cash into a race bike and use it as a commuter, I'd suggest a second set of wheels with commuter tires and tubes, and leave the light, fast stuff for the speed rides in good weather.

I also taped the back of my seat tube and the bottom of my down tube with Ski Saver. It's a heavy, clear tape (like packing tape on sterroids), meant to protect the tops of skis from getting all scratched up. This keeps things from chipping the paint when they fly off the tires.

FWIW, I ise a dorky looking seatpost rack with a tupperware bin attached. Toss my seat bag (tools, etc) in there, along with a gym bag with my lunch and clothes. I keeps most stuff at the office fitness center. The rack looks stupid, but it's on/off in about 1 minute, and I hate having something on my back, since my back sweats a lot.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

HOOKEM said:


> I have been using it for commuting (weather permitting) 2-3 times a week, 13 miles each way.


I just started a new job that I can bike commute to. Luckily for me, I no longer need to lug a laptop to/from work anymore with the new job. That said, I have found that I can get away with riding in to the office two days a week (Tuesdays and Thursdays) if I pack two day's worth of clothing and bring these in to work on Monday in a backpack along with a set of warm weather cycling clothes. On Tuesdays I wear cold weather cycling clothing for my morning commute and wear the warm weather clothing for the ride home. Wednesdays I bring warm weather clothing back to work in another backpack and bring home the cold weather gear when I go home. Thursdays are a repeat of Tuesday and I bring the backpack home on Friday. 

I'm seriously thinking of changing my routine and trying to ride three days out of the week but the logistics of it are driving me crazy. I absolutely hate the idea of riding with a backpack on my back (my ride home involves climbing a 10% grade that is at my current limit for climbing hills and I don't want nor need the extra burden of carrying a backpack while doing this). Yes, I'm riding a full carbon race bike to work every other day and a nice older Colnago on the other days.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

That looks like just the thing. Thanks.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

I commute 18 or so miles each way on a race bike (for the time being). 

The one thing I would strongly recommend is getting a new wheelset just for commuting. Something like the Mavic Aksium or similar, and +1 on Conti Gatorskins. I get them at REI for $32, and always have a spare tire in my garage. They still roll well and take the glass, staples, and other misc. crap pretty well. 

WRT to the bag options, I'd recommend a Timbuk2 messenger bag (also available from REI). It's comfortable, waterproof, and based on way it sits is still pretty aero when you're sitting up on the hoods.

HTH


----------



## TarBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

I cycle 12 miles to work (24 miles return trip) most days except during the coldest and ice-ist months of the year. My kit and everything fits inside my camelback rim runner which I have found to be great...can be made smaller for the return trip when not carrying lunch etc. I carry my clothing on a daily basis except for footwear that changes as and when needed. Oh yes, I ride a road bike with a camelbak on. I don't give a toss what people think about the cost of my bike or that I commute or my cycling attire as long as I'm comfortable and happy in doing what I do, and I'm a slow creme puff too


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I don't think carbon tubes and steel bike racks are friends. Not to mention other bikes and U locks if you will be locking at a rack. It has the potential for hard knocks and scrapes, which I don't think carbon frame/forks are good at taking (as implemented in most bikes anyway).


----------

